# مضخات الحريق



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

مضخات الحريق، هي عبارة عن مضخات مياه ذات مواصفات خاصة تستعمل لدفع الماء لأنظمة مكافحة الحريق عند الحاجة، وحسب طبيعة هذه الأنظمة. 

*أنواع مضخات الحريق*
غالبا ما تكون مضخات الحريق من نوعية الطرد المركزي،
وتنقسم بشكل عام إلى الأنواع التالية:
المضخات الأفقية، ويكون عمود الإدارة في الوضع الأفقي
وتشمل الآتي:
المضخة طرفية السحب يوجد منها عدة أشكال
مثل: 
المضخة ذات القارنة المغلقة
المضخة قطعة واحدة مع المحرك. 
المضخة الموازية للتدفق. المضخة ذات القارنة الطويلة
المضخة المنفصلة رأسيا.
المضخة المنفصلة أفقيا
مثل:
المضخة ذات المرحلة الواحدة.
المضخة متعددة المراحل.
: *المضخات الرأسية وتشمل الأنواع التالية*
المضخة الموازية للتدفق.
المضخة متعددة المراحل
المضخة التربينية.
*أنواع وسائل إدارة (محركات) المضخات**:*
(أ) محرك كهربائي.
(ب) محرك احتراق داخلي (ديزل).
(ج) محركات أخرى (توربينات بخارية غازية).
*يتكون نظام مضخات الحريق من الأجزاء التالية**:*
(أ) المضخة.
(ب) المحرك.
(ج) لوحة التحكم.
(د) القارنة.
(ه) خط الدفع.
(و) خط السحب.
(ز) خط الفحص.
(ح) غرفة المضخات.
*المواصفات*
يجب أن تكون مكونات المضخات مصنوعة حسب المواصفات الأمريكية أو حسب أي مواصفات دولية معتمدة.
يجب أن تكون الجهة المصنعة للمضخات أو للوحاتها مسجلة لدى إحدى الهيئات الدولية المعتمدة، حسب المواصفات الدولية المعتمدة.
يجب تقديم شهادة فحص من الجهة الصانعة تفيد بأنه قد تم اختبار المضخة مع لوحاتها الكهربائية حسب المواصفات المحددة من
جهة الاختصاص. أو ما يعادلها، ul أو fm 4/5/2/2 في حالة المواصفات الأمريكية،
يجب تقديم شهادة من إحدى الهيئات الدولية تفيد بأنه قد تم اختبار المضخة والمحرك واللوحة الكهربائية حسب الشروط والمواصفات المطلوبة


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

*مضخات الحريق الاشتراطات الخاصة*
* ( **أ) الغلاف** .*
ويكون من الحديد الزهر أو من الصلب المسبوك ويجب ألا يقل سمك الغلاف عن 10 مم للمضخات الكبيرة و 8 مم للمضخات الصغيرة.
*( **ب) قرص الدفع*
ويكون من البرونز أو من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ.
*(**ج) عمود الإدارة*
يكون من الصلب عالي مقاومة الجهد أو سبيكة صلب أو من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ.
*(**د) حلقات احتكاك الغلاف*
وتكون من البرونز أو من الصلب الكربوني.
*(**ه) حلقات احتكاك قرص الدفع*
وتصنع من البرونز أو من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ حسب المواصفات
* (**و) كم العمود يكون إحدى الحالتين التاليتين**:*
1) صندوق حشو ويصنع من البرونز أو سبيكة الصلب. وإذا لم يكن عمود الإدارة مصنوعًا من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ فيجب أن يكون صندوق الحشو (الأكمام) مصنوعًا من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ وذلك لحماية العمود.
2) مانع التسرب الميكانيكي ويصنع من الصلب غير القابل للصدأ.
(ز) *العاكس*
ويصنع من الحديد الزهر أو البرونز.
*(**ح) كم الحشو*
وتصنع من الحديد الزهر أو الصلب المسبوك.
*(**ط) الحشو*
ويصنع من مواد مثل ستِلَّيت أو تِفُلون أو سبيكة ” مونِل” أو أن يكون مطلي بالكروم.
*(**ي) الحاشيات*
وتصنع من مواد المطاط الخاص.
*(**ك) المسامير والصواميل*
وتصنع كل منها من أجزاء الصلب الخاصة.
*(**ل) شفات التوصيل*
وتصنع من الصلب
مكونات المضخة
مواصفات المحرك
(أ) المحرك الكهربائي
محرك الاحتراق الداخلي (الديزل)
يجب أن تكون المحركات مصنعة لخدمة مضخة الحريق في خواصها ومجمعة معها على قاعدة
يجب أن تكون المحركات مناسبة للظروف المناخية في الدولة المعنية
يجب أن يكون المحرك من النوع رباعي الأشواط و يبرد بالماء ويعمل بواسطة حقن الوقود دون شمعات تسخين أو فتائل.
من الممكن في حالة خاصة استخدام محركات تبرد بالهواء حتى 15 كيلووات على أن تكون البكرة المديرة للمروحة تدار
بواسطة 4 سيور يتحمل كل منها حمل المروحة.
يجب أن يكون المحرك جاهزًا للعمل تحت الحمل الكامل خلال 15 ث من استقبال إشارة التشغيل.
يجب أن يكون المحرك قادرا على العمل لمدة لا تقل عن 6 س متصلة عند الحمل الكامل.
يجب أن لا تقل قدرة المحرك عن 110 % من القدرة القصوى للمضخة عند أسوأ الظروف.
وفي حالة ) المضخة المتصلة بالمحرك عن طريق تروس يجب زيادة القدرة.
يجب أن يزود المحرك بمنظم ذو كفاءة عالية لتنظيم سرعة المحرك في حدود 10 % بين أعلى حمل وأقل حمل للمضخة
وأن يكون من نوع سهل ضبطه.
يجب تزويد المحرك بوسيلة تلقائية تعمل على إيقافه في حالة زيادة السرعة عن 120 % من معدل التشغيل.
يجب أن تكون وسيلة التشغيل والإيقاف اليدوية من النوع الذي يعود إلى وضع التشغيل التلقائي ذاتيا.
يجب أن توصل المضخة مع المحرك بوصلة متحركة بحيث يمكن تحريك المضخة أو المحرك دون الحاجة إلى فك أو تركيب الجزء الآخر.
يجب أن يزود المحرك بمقياس سرعة الدوران (تاكوميتر) ومقياس ضغط الزيت ومقياس درجة ) حرارة مياه التبريد
وأن تكون هذه المقاييس داخل لوحة مناسبة تركب على أو بجوار المحرك.
يجب أن يكون المحرك مزودًا بمأخذ للهواء ذي مرشح مناسب.
يجب أن تكون أنابيب مياه التبريد والوقود والزيت من الصلب أو النحاس.
يجب أن يزود أنبوب العادم بوسيلة مناسبة لخفض الصوت وعازل حراري وأن يكون بسعة كافية لخروج كمية العادم.
يجب أن يكون خزان الوقود بسعة تكفي لتشغيل المحرك 8 س عند الحمل الأقصى وأن يزود الخزان بمقياس لمستوى الوقود ومرشح.
يجب تركيب سدادة اختبار على خط الوقود لتنفيس الهواء.
يجب أن يكون الوقود المستخدم حسب الشروط الدولية المعتمدة في الدولة.
يجب أن يكون خزان الوقود مصنعًا حسب المواصات وأن يركب على مستوى أعلى من المحرك لسهولة توصيل الوقود بالجاذبية.
في حالة التبريد بمياه مبادل حراري يجب أن تكون المروحة مثبتة مباشرة على عمود الإدارة أو ) تدار بواسطة سير مزدوج
أو تروس وسلسلة أما إذا كان التبريد بالمياه الخارجة من المضخة نفسها .lpc أو nfpa فيجب تنفيذ شروط المواصفات


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

*بادئ الحركة*
1 يجب توفير وسيلتين لبدء الحركة إحداهما تلقائية والأخرى يدوية.
2 يجب أن يفصل ترس بادئ الحركة بعد التشغيل (وصول المحرك إلى السرعة المطلوبة) تلقائيا بواسطة
وسيلة كهروميكانيكية أو بساعة توقيت بعد 3 د على الأقل.
3 يجب أن تكون البطاريات مزدوجة بجهد كهربائي 24 فولت، وأن يكون لها شاحن يعمل عند إدارة المحرك أو يتصل بمصدر
شحن متواصل، وأن تكون البطاريات بسعة تكفي لإعادة بدء مضخات الحريق
4 يجب أن يكون بادىء الحركة من النوع الكهربائي. وفي حالات خاصة يمكن أن يكون عن طريق ضغط الهواء بوجود خزان مزود
بالهواء عند ضغط لا يقل عن 7 بار على أن يكون الخزان متص ً لا بضاغط هواء مستقل.
5 يجب أن يكون الشاحن الخاص بالبطاريات من النوع الذي يخفض الجهد الكهربائي للحصول على تيار 0.5 أمبير عندما
تصل البطاريات إلى حالة الشحن الكامل وأن يكون الشاحن بسعة جهد كافية لشحن البطاريات، وبحيث يكون تيار الشحن 100 %
من تيار البطاريات، ومقياس شدة التيار بدقة 5% من معدل الشحن.
و يجب أن يكون شحن البطاريات في مدة لا تزيد عن 24 س.
– مصابيح لبيان أن المضخة في حالة التشغيل التلقائي.
*2 **مصابيح و أجراس لبيان الأخطار بسبب العوامل التالية**:*
أ انخفاض ضغط الزيت في المحرك.
ب ارتفاع حرارة مياه التبريد.
ج فشل تشغيل المحرك تلقائيا.
د التوقف نتيجة السرعة الزائدة.
ه عطل البطاريات، وتزود كل بطارية بمصباح منفصل على اللوحة.


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

*خط الدفع*

يشمل الأجزاء التالية بالتسلسل:
(أ) صمام تنفيس الهواء التلقائي.
(ب) مقياس الضغط بسعة 175 % من الضغط المطلوب.
(ج) مخفضات مركزية للأنابيب.
(د) وصلة مرنة.
(ه) صمام عدم الرجوع.
(و) صمام بوابة.
(ز) مفتاح الضغط.
(ح) صمام تخفيف الضغط عند الحاجة (حسب الترخيص)
*خط السحب*
(أ) صمام قدم ومانع دوامات عند الحاجة.
(ب) مصفاة خط السحب.
(ج) صمام بوابة.
(د ) وصلة مرنة.
(ه) مخفضات لا مركزية للأنابيب.
( و) مقياس الضغط.
*خط الفحص*
يشمل الأجزاء التالية بالتسلسل:
(أ) صمام بطيء.
( ب) مقياس التدفق.
*غرفة المضخات*
ويجب أن تتوفر في غرفة المضخات المواصفات التالية:
(أ) أن تكون فوق الأرض قدر الإمكان ومبنية من مواد مقاومة للحريق.
(ب) تكون بالسعة والارتفاع الكافي لاستيعاب المضخات وملحقاتها وتوصيلاتها.
(ج) ذات إضاءة وتهوية كافية ومناسبة.
1كوع الدخول مع مصفاة أو صمام قدم 8 مقياس ضغط السحب 15 صمام الاختبار من نوع صمام بطيء
2 خزان المياه فوق الأرض 9 منفس الهواء التلقائي 16 مقياس تدفق المياه
3 أكمام خاصة بمرور الأنبوب خلال الجدار 10
مضخة الحريق من النوع المنفصل أفقيا
لوحة التحكم الكهربائية للمضخة المساعدة
مقياس ضغط الدفع
لوحة التحكم الكهربائية لمضخة الحريق الرئيسية
oss & y 4 صمام عزل من نوع
5 خط السحب الرئيسي
12 صمام تخفيف الضغط
19 مضخة الحريق الرئيسية رقم 1 6 وصلات مرنة
13 صمام عدم الرجوع لخط الدفع
20 المضخة المساعدة 7 مخفضات لا مركزية
14 أنبوب التغذية الرئيسي
21 مضخة الحريق الاحتياطية
*يتم تشغيل وإيقاف مضخات الحريق حسب طبيعة النظام المستخدمة به بالطرق التالية**:*
(أ) يدويا عن طريق نقطة النداء اليدوية أو مفتاح التشغيل.
(ب) تلقائيا عن طريق مفاتيح الضغط أو التدفق.
(ج) تشغيل تلقائي عن طريق مفاتيح الضغط والإيقاف يدوي.
*التوصيلات الكهربائية لمحركات الديزل*
(أ) جميع التوصيلات الواقعة بين لوحة التحكم بالمحرك والبطاريات يجب أن تكون بأقطار كافية وحسب تعليمات الجهة المصنعة.
(ب) جميع التوصيلات تصمم على مبدأ التشغيل المستمر.
(ج) مخطط التوصيلات والتعليمات:
كما هو موجود في مخطط التوصيلات الكهربائية للوحات التحكم الكهربائية كما هي موصخة في الدليل المصور.
التشغيل والتحكم التشغيل اليدوي والتلقائي كما هو في تشغيل لوحة تحكم المضخات الكهربائية.
(أ) ترتيبات معدات التشغيل
1) يجب تزويد كل محرك ديزل ببطاريتين بحيث تكون سعة كل بطارية كافية لتشغيل المحرك يدويا ) وتلقائيا.
2) يبدأ التشغيل بواسطة البطارية الأولى ثم يحول عن طريق مفتاح تحويل تلقائي إلى البطارية الثانية، ) باستثناء
حالة التشغيل اليدوي حيث يتم التشغيل عن طريق البطارية الأولى.
3) في حالة فشل المضخة بعد محاولات التشغيل يجب أن توقف اللوحة هذه المحاولات وتعطي إنذارًا ) مسموعًا ومرئيًا.
4) محاولات التشغيل تتكون من 6 محاولات مسموعة يفصل بينها فترات انتظار بزمن وقدره 15 ث لكل ) محاولة.
(ب) طريقة الإيقاف توقف يدويًا: كما هو موضح في المضخة الكهربائية.
(ج) تحكم الطوارئ في حالة فشل تشغيل المضخة تلقائيا يجب توفير وسيلة لتحويل التشغيل يدويا


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

*نوعية المضخة حسب النظام الذي تغذيه ووفقا لمواصفات*
(أ) للأنظمة المشتركة مرشات مع فوهات رش أو مواصفات دولية معتمدة. NFPA تكون المضخات من النوعية المنفصلة أفقيا
وحسب مواصفات
(ب) لأنظمة فوهات الرش فقط أو BS أو NFPA 1) تكون المضخات من النوعية طرفية السحب ذات القارنة المرنة
حسب مواصفات ) غيرها من المواصفات الدولية المعتمدة لغاية تدفق 1890 ل/د.
أو ما يعادلها من المواصفات NFPA 2) تكون المضخات من النوعية المنفصلة أفقيا وحسب مواصفات ) الدولية إذا زاد
التدفق 1890 ل/د.
(ج) لأنظمة المرشات ذات الخطورة العالية والخاصة .LPC تكون المضخات من النوعية المنفصلة أفقيا حسب مواصفات
(د) لأنظمة المرشات ذات الخطورة العادية والعالية .NFPA تكون المضخات من النوعية المنفصلة أفقيا حسب مواصفات
(ه) لأنظمة المرشات ذات الخطورة الخفيفة والعادية 2 1) وتكون من النوعية: / يجب أن تحقق منحنيات أداء المضخات جدول
( 2 :LPC حسب اشتراطات 1) مضخة طرفية السحب ذات القارنة المرنة أو القارنة الطويلة لغاية تدفق 1890 ل/د. ) 2) مضخة المنفصلة أفقيا إذا زاد التدفق عن 1890 ل/د. )
(و) لأنظمة الخراطيم المطاطية تكون المضخات من النوعية التالية: 1) طقم مضخات تعزيز مزدوج لعدد 3 خراطيم أو أكثر. )
2) مضخة واحدة لعدد خرطومين أو أقل. )
(ز) للأنظمة الصغيرة والحالات الخاصة تحدد نوعية المضخة بمعرفة جهة الاختصاص وتدرس كل حالة على حده.
يجب تركيب صمام قدم عند مأخذ السحب ويجب ألا يزيد طول أنبوب السحب عن 30 م من الخزان إلى المضخات وذلك بعد حساب كل نقطة من الوصلات ب 3 أمتار طولية مكافئة.
*حسابات التصميم*
(أ) يتم تعيين الضغط اللازم الذي توفره المضخة حسب المعادلة التالية: Pt = P + H f + Hs
حيث:
t الضغط الكلي للمضخة =
P 1 ضغط تشغيل النظام =
P f فاقد الضغط نتيجة الاحتكاك =
H s ضغط الارتفاع لمستوى النظام عن المضخات = H
(ب) يتم تحديد صافي ضغط السحب الموجب المطلوب حسب طبيعة مصدر المياه.
(ج) يتم تحديد قدرة المحرك المطلوب للمضخة ويجب أن يكون بقدرة 140 إلى 170 % من القدرة المطلوبة للمضخة عند أي
تدفق حتى ضغط صفر وحسب المعادلة الآتية:
E QP W = حيث:
القدرة الفرملية (كيلو وات) =
W كفاءة المضخة وهي في حدود 60 70 % عند
أعلى قدرة = E
التدفق المطلوب (ل/د) = Q
الضغط المطلوب عند هذا التدفق (بار) = P 73 2/2 مضخات الحريق
*التجهيزات الفنية** .*
– يجب أن تكون غرفة المضخات نظيفة وتركب المضخات ولوحاتها الكهربائية
– يجب توفير وسائل مناسبة لتصريف المياه في أرضية غرفة المضخات، وأيضا توفير وسائل العزل الكهربائي والأرضي.
– يجب عمل قواعد للمضخات تتناسب مع وزنها وحسب تعليمات الجهة المصنعة وذلك لحمايتها من الاهتزازات والعوامل الميكانيكية.
– يجب أخذ الاحتياطات في تركيب الأنابيب بحيث لا تشكل جيوبًا هوائية وإذا دعت الحاجة يركب صمام تنفيس للهواء على خط السحب قريبا من المأخذ.
– إذا كان مستوى المياه في الخزان أقل من مستوى المضخات فإنه يجب أن يكون لكل مضخة أنبوب سحب منفصل، وعمل خزان تحضير يوصل بخط منفصل لكل مضخة.
– إذا كان مستوى المياه في الخزان أعلى من مستوى المضخات فإنه يمكن إمداد المضخات بخط سحب رئيسي بحيث يكون قطره كافيًا لتغذية كل المضخات معا، ويجب تزويد خطوط السحب الفرعية للمضخات بصمامات للعزل. 7/8/2/2
يجب أن يكون أنبوب الفحص بقطر لا يقل عن قطر أنبوب الدفع للمضخة، ويجب تركيب صمام بطيء ومقياس تدفق عليه.
– يجب وضع العلامات الإرشادية واللوحات التحذيرية في غرفة المضخات، بحيث تبين نوع النظام الذي تغذيه المضخات، ولوحة تحكم
لكل مضخة، وتبين حالة الصمامات أهي مفتوحة أو مغلقة دائما، والضغوط التي تعمل وتقف عندها المضخات.
– يجب توصيل عادم مضخات الديزل إلى الخارج وأن يكون بقطر مناسب، وعزله بمواد مقاومة للحرارة، وتوفير التهوية الكافية.
– عمل حماية للأجزاء الدوارة في المضخات بتركيب أغطية عليها.
– يجب أن تكون جميع الأنابيب في غرفة المضخات فوق الأرض وتسهيل الوصول إلى أي جزء منها، وأن تكون التركيبات والعلاقات


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

*التوصيلات الكهربائية*
*التجهيزات الفنية للمضخات والمحركات معا:ً*
(أ) إجراء ضبط الاستقامة
1) يجب إجراء ضبط الاستقامة لمحور المضخة مع محور المحرك بعد تركيبها على القواعد وكذلك بعد تثبيت القاعدة المشتركة
لهما وتوصيل الأنابيب والصمامات ويجب أن يكون ضبط الاستقامة . أفقيا ورأسيا، يجب إجراء عملية تصحيح الاستقامة بعد 10 س
من عمل المضخة أو مدة 3 شهور للتأكد من ) عدم وجود تأثيرات للإجهاد الحراري أو التمدد في الأنابيب أو ما شابه ذلك.
(ب) عندما يكون تبريد مضخة الديزل عن طريق مبادل حراري يبرد بواسطة مياه خط الدفع، يزود أنبوب الخروج من خط الدفع
بصمام إغلاق ومصفاة ومنظم ضغط ومقياس ضغط.
(ج) يجب أن لا يركب صمام تخفيف الضغط لمضخة الديزل التي تبرد من خارج المضخة، وفي حالة المضخات الأخرى يكون
صمام تخفيف الضغط من النوع التلقائي ويضبط عند ضغط الإغلاق للمضخة ويكون بقطر 17 مم.
(د) في حالة محرك الديزل يجب أن توضع البطاريات فوق حامل على الأرض وأن يكون هذا الحامل متينًا وفي موقع لا يتأثر
بالعوامل الميكانيكية أو الحرارية أو رشح المياه أو الوقود أو الزيوت.
(ه) إذا كان نظام المضخات مكونًا من مضخة رئيسية واحتياطية ومساعدة وفي حالة وجود نظام مراقبة للمبنى على مدى 24 س،
وإذا كانت المضخات بعيدة وغير مراقبة فإنه يجب تركيب إشارة سمعية ومرئية تعمل على جهد منخفض في غرفة المراقبة وتعطي
هذه الإشارة البيانات التالية (وتكون دائرة منفصلة عن دائرة التحكم):
1) المحرك يعمل: مفتاح التشغيل للوحة التحكم على وضع التشغيل التلقائي أو اليدوي أو الإيقاف. )
2) وجود عطل في المحرك أو لوحة التحكم. )
3) يمكن وضع إشارة واحدة تعطي أيًا من هذه الأوضاع، وفي هذه الحالة يقوم المراقب بفحص ) اللوحة.
*الاختبار*
*مضخة الحريق الكهربائية*
(أ) يجب تقديم شهادة اختبار من الجهة المصنعة تفيد بأنه قد تم فحص المضخة والمحرك ولوحة التحكم معا
2 5) أو ما يعادلها. / حسب مواصفات دولية معتمدة مثل المواصفات المذكورة في جدول
(ب) يجب أن تقوم الشركة المنفذة (المقاول) باختبار المضخة عند الحمل الكامل لمدة لا تقل عن 6 س عند السرعات المحددة أو القصوى.
(ج) يجب أن يوفر المقاول مقياس شدة التيار، و مقياس مؤشر الجهد، و تاكومتر لقياس عدد الدورات/د وأي أجهزة قياس أخرى.
(د) يتم ضبط (ترتيب) تتابع عمل المضخات عن طريق مفاتيح الضغط


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

*كما يلي**:*
1) تضبط المضخة المساعدة لتعمل عند ضغط أقل من ضغط النظام الكلي مباشرة. )
2) تضبط المضخة المساعدة لتغلق عند ضغط أعلى من ضغط التشغيل بمقدار 1.0 بار على الأقل. )
3) تضبط المضخة الرئيسية لتعمل عند ضغط يقل 0.5 بار من ضغط النظام. )
4) تضبط المضخة الاحتياطية لتعمل عند ضغط يقل 0.5 بار من ضغط تشغيل المضخة الرئيسية. )
(ه) تجرى الاختبارات اللازمة بعد التأكد من وجود المياه بالخزان الرئيسي على المضخة وخط السحب وخزان التحضير
(إن وجد) وأن الصمامات في الوضع المناسب للاختبار.
(و) تبدأ حركة المضخات بفتح صمام الاختبار جزئيا سواء كان الصمام خارجيًا أو داخليأً وإذا كان صمام الخط الرئيسي
هو صمام الاختبار فيجب تنظيم الدفع باختبار عدد من فوهات الحريق والخراطيم بحيث يمكن تبديل النهايات، وفي
كل حالة يتم إغلاق فوهات الرش قبل تبديل النهايات.
(ز) يتم الاختبار بتدفق حتى 50 % ثم 100 % وحتى أقصى تدفق، واختبار ضغط الإغلاق، وأخذ عدة قراءات مختلفة للضغط المناظر للتدفق وتوزيع منحنى الأداء الحقيقي.
(ح) يتم تسجيل القراءات الخاصة بعدد (الدورات/د)، وصافي ضغط السحب الموجب، والجهد الكهربائي (فولت)، وشدة التيار (أمبير)، واستهلاك الكهرباء (كيلو وات)، وعمل المنحنيات الخاصة بكل حالة ومقارنة النتيجة مع البيانات الخاصة بلوحة المحرك والمضخة.
(ط) يجب ملاحظة مدى الاهتزازات الميكانيكية وارتفاع درجة حرارة المضخة وملاحظة ارتفاع الحرارة والتسرب لحلقات الحشو
و صندوق الحشو (إن وجدت) أو ملاحظة عمل مانع التسرب الميكانيكي. 78 2/2 مضخات الحريق الاشتراطات الخاصة
بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
(ي) يجب اختبار عملية التشغيل التلقائي للوحة التحكم 10 مرات متتالية بفترة زمن 15 ث للمرة الواحدة وإجراء عملية
التشغيل اليدوي 10 مرات أخرى.
(ك) يجب اختبار عملية التوصيل من مصدر التيار الكهربائي الاحتياطي بواسطة مفتاح التحويل التلقائي على أن يكون التحويل عند
الحمل الكامل للمضخة (بقطع التيار الأصلي) وكذلك إعادة التحويل لمرة أخرى للمصدر الأصلي، والتأكد من عدم حدوث فتح
وسائل حماية الأجهزة من التيار الزائد في كل حالة وملاحظة عمل وسيلة التأخير.
(ل) يجب اختبار عمل المحرك لمدة لا تقل عن 5 د عند أقصى حمل للمحرك ويجب تشغيل المضخة المدة الكافية لثبات
قراءات المقاييس.
(م) يمكن اختبار المضخة بواسطة أنبوب بيتو باستخدام صمام الاختبار مع خرطوم وتغيير قطر فوهة الخرطوم وقياس السرعة (عدد الدورات/د) والتدفق والضغط في كل حالة.
(ن) يجب إجراء اختبار استقامة مع المضخة. 2/9/2/2 مضخة الديزل إضافة إلى ما جاء باختبار المضخة الكهربائية يجب إجراء الاختبارات التالية:
(أ) يتم اختبار محرك الديزل عند أقصى حمل لمدة لا تقل عن 30 د.
(ب) يجب اختبار بدء حركة المحرك 6 مرات متتالية بينها فترة زمنية 15 ث لكل مرة.
(ج) يجب تسجيل القراءات الخاصة ومقارنتها بالمواصفات الأصلية للمحرك. (د) اختبار سرعة المحرك وسرعة المضخة عند عدم وجود تحميل.
(ه) اختبار سرعة المحرك وسرعة المضخة عند التدفق الكامل.
(و) اختبار ضغط المضخة عند عدم وجود تحميل والتدفق المناظر.
(ز) اختبار ضغط السحب للمضخة عند حالة التحميل الكامل.
(ح) اختبار الضغط عند أقصى تدفق. 79 2/2 مضخات الحريق الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
(ط) اختبار ارتفاع درجة حرارة مياه التبريد لمدة 90 د وإذا كان المحرك يبرد من مبادل حراري يجب تسجيل درجة الحرارة
الابتدائية والنهائية للمياه.
(ي) اختبار ارتفاع درجة حرارة زيت التزييت وضغطه.
(ك) اختبار معدل تدفق مياه التبريد.
(ل) اختبار معدل شحن البطاريات.
(م) اختبار أي تسرب للوقود أو الزيوت.
(ن) اختبار الاهتزازات الميكانيكية وخروج العادم. 10/2/2 الصيانة الدورية 1/10/2/2 الصيانة الأسبوعية
(أ) القيام بتشغيل المضخة لمدة 30 د على الأقل تلقائيا عن طريق مفتاح الضغط ومرة أخرى يدويًا، واختبار ارتفاع حرارة المضخة والاهتزازات الميكانيكية والتوصيلات الكهربائية للمحرك.
(ب) إذا كان مصدر التيار الاحتياطي هو مولد احتياطي يتم اختبار المولد لمدة 3 د على الأقل على أن يتم تسجيل النتائج وملاحظة عدم وجود أعطال في التحويل.
(ج) بالنسبة لمحرك الديزل يجب التأكد من عدم وجود تسرب للوقود أو الزيوت، وفحص البطاريات، ومعدل الشحن وملاحظة معدلات زيت التزييت ومياه التبريد.
(د) يجب إجراء الصيانة اللازمة مثل التنظيف والتجفيف لغرفة المضخات مع التزييت والتشحيم اللازم لأجزاء المضخة والمحرك. 2/10/2/2 الصيانة الشهرية
(أ) عمل سجل فحص وصيانة دورية وأخذ قراءات البيانات المختلفة.
(ب) إجراء خطوات الصيانة الأسبوعية إضافة إلى الخطوات التالية. 80 2/2 مضخات الحريق الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006
(ج) التأكد من أن البطاريات تشحن شحنا كاملا بفحص خلايا البطاريات وكمية الشحن مع استكمال محلول البطاريات في حالة نقصانه.
(د) التأكد من أن مستوى الوقود في الخزان لا يقل عن 75 % من سعته، واستكماله إن لزم الأمر، مع فحص الوقود وعدم احتوائه على رواسب أو مياه.
(ه) التأكد من سلامة وصلات العادم ونظام التبريد والتزييت وقراءة المقاييس بتشغيل المحرك لمدة 1 س على الأقل ومراجعة التشحيم والتنظيف.
(و) يجب اختبار قراءات وإشارات لوحات التحكم في كل حالة وتوصيلاتها مع أجهزة الإنذار وغرفة المراقبة إن وجدت).
(ز) اختبار عمل محرك الكهرباء وانخفاض الجهد وتيار بدء الحركة ووسائل حماية المحرك والتوصيلات الكهربائية. 3/10/2/2 الصيانة السنوية (أ) إضافة إلى ما ذكر في الصيانة الشهرية.
(ب) اختبار أداء المضخة والمحرك ولوحة التحكم عند أقصى حمل وتشغيل الإنذار وإصلاح الأعطال إن وجدت.
(ج) مراجعة مواعيد العمرات والإصلاحات السابقة والآتية حسب سجلات الصيانة واتباع جداول الصيانة من الجهة المصنعة
. (د) فحص استقامة المحرك مع المضخة.
(ه) يجب في كل حالة تجهيز المضخة للعمل تلقائيا بعد إجراء الصيانة والفحص ومراجعة أوضاع جميع الصمامات في حالة التشغيل الكامل. 4/10/2/2 قطع الغيار والكمية اللازمة
(أ) يجب التأكد من وجود طقم مفاتيح فك وتركيب جميع أجزاء المضخات ولوحة التحكم والمحرك.
(ب) يجب توفير قطع الغيار التالية للمضخات: 81 2/2 مضخات الحريق الاشتراطات الخاصة بمعدات الإطفاء والإنذار الجزء الثاني يناير 2006 1) طقم كامل من الحاشيات والوصلات الخاصة بالمضخة. ) 2) طقم من مانع التسرب الميكانيكي أو حلقات الحشو الخاصة بالمضخة. ) 3) طقم من مسامير الربط و مثبتات وصواميل وأداة منع الاحتكاك (بللي). )
(ج) توفير قطع الغيار التالية لمحركات الديزل


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

1) عدد 2 طقم مرشحات الوقود والزيت. )
2) طقم حاشيات أجزاء المحرك وموانع التسرب. )
3) عدد 2 طقم سيور لأي سير بالمحرك. )
4) عدد 2 حاقن وقود. )
5) عدد 1 مضخة تحضير (إن وجدت


----------



## شيخ الحارة (28 يناير 2017)

ممتاز أخ ثائر آمل ذكر المصدر مع الشكر​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 فبراير 2017)

ما شاء الله أكرمكم الله


----------

